# Jobs are starting to seem scamish...



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone else feel like this whole thing is a joke. I'm working my butt off applying for jobs in my field, I'm about to grad. w/ a BS in biochem., I have several years of credible research experience, 7 useful references, I make connections and all, I STILL CAN'T FIND AN IN. My connections don't have the power to hire me, but they refer me or forward my app. I basically hear apply online from everyone and applying online goes nowhere. I'm getting frustrated with all the lab work and time I put in for free. I do more work than most people collecting a paycheck and I can't get hired, it's so annoying. I'm starting to think all these people are full of it when they give you all this career advice saying make connections and whatever. In the end it all comes down to being in the right place at the right time. Sometimes knowing people doesn't help you either. Especially if you're dealing with corporations. They just tell you to apply online. The way I see it, either you're intelligent enough to figure out how to make money on your own, or you are stuck licking boots until you can find someone that might pay you 1/4 of what you deserve after you fill out a billion applications.

Let's not forget how infuriating it is when companies hire people who go to trade school for like one year and get a license. They are literally giving me, my four year degree, and my 4+ years research lab experience the finger. #So annoyed (Ignore my bad grammar and spelling I'm so tired and don't want to edit)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The thing that everyone wants to ignore is that the opportunities simply aren't there anymore like they used to be a there is also a lot of nepotism/cronyism going on.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

One thing I can contribute is that we're still at the tail-end of a horrible job market with more applicants than vacancies. Even Ivy League graduates are having difficult times. It's not personal and its steadily getting better. Keep trying. You're bound to get a productive bite.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

IDK I can't even get a job at kmart.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

Even going to college and studying for a degree seems like this one big scam. You only realise later on that it was nothing but a piece of crap **** of a paper that you can't use or is unacceptable to employers.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Don't go to college - Get stuck with a low paying , possibly minimum wage job, and continue working the rest of your life.

Go to college - Receive a piece of paper that grants you the ability to do something "professionally" now. In the best case scenario, you find a job in your field but are forced to work the rest of your life to pay your debts.

Life is one big scam.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

JD91 said:


> Anyone else feel like this whole thing is a joke. I'm working my butt off applying for jobs in my field, I'm about to grad. w/ a BS in biochem., I have several years of credible research experience, 7 useful references, I make connections and all, I STILL CAN'T FIND AN IN. My connections don't have the power to hire me, but they refer me or forward my app. I basically hear apply online from everyone and applying online goes nowhere. I'm getting frustrated with all the lab work and time I put in for free. I do more work than most people collecting a paycheck and I can't get hired, it's so annoying. I'm starting to think all these people are full of it when they give you all this career advice saying make connections and whatever. In the end it all comes down to being in the right place at the right time. Sometimes knowing people doesn't help you either. Especially if you're dealing with corporations. They just tell you to apply online. The way I see it, either you're intelligent enough to figure out how to make money on your own, or you are stuck licking boots until you can find someone that might pay you 1/4 of what you deserve after you fill out a billion applications.
> 
> Let's not forget how infuriating it is when companies hire people who go to trade school for like one year and get a license. They are literally giving me, my four year degree, and my 4+ years research lab experience the finger. #So annoyed (Ignore my bad grammar and spelling I'm so tired and don't want to edit)


Have you tried looking outside your local area? 
Also I would recommend applying for jobs that may be a bit beneath you but located at a place that you can move up in. I've seen many people come in an entry level position because they needed a job. They proved their ability to work and when a position opened that was better suited to their experience, they were promoted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everything is a scam,so lets stop what we're doing and do nothing.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

JD91 said:


> Anyone else feel like this whole thing is a joke.


Definately. I got my PhD in December 2013 but all I can get are crappy part-time or temporary jobs that don't pay much and/or don't offer many hours. Most of which are not in the field I studied.



> I'm getting frustrated with all the lab work and time I put in for free. I do more work than most people collecting a paycheck and I can't get hired, it's so annoying.


Once you graduate you should stop working for free. Why would a company hire you when they can get you to work for free? Part of the reason for the crappy job market is people working for free as unpaid interns, taking jobs away from people who need a paycheck to survive.



> In the end it all comes down to being in the right place at the right time.


Yep. Or you could be born rich and inherit millions from mommy and daddy, then you don't have to work and can live off the goods and services produced by the working class, like a a parasite.



Tymes Rhymes said:


> Don't go to college - Get stuck with a low paying , possibly minimum wage job, and continue working the rest of your life.
> 
> Go to college - Receive a piece of paper that grants you the ability to do something "professionally" now. In the best case scenario, you find a job in your field but are forced to work the rest of your life to pay your debts.
> 
> Life is one big scam.


Its often worse than that. Those who don't finish college frequently can't get a job at all, not even a minimum wage K-mart type job. Those who do go to college not only have a ton of debt, but often can't find a job that requires a degree and instead get the minimum wage K-mart job.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

lonerchick said:


> Have you tried looking outside your local area?
> Also I would recommend applying for jobs that may be a bit beneath you but located at a place that you can move up in. I've seen many people come in an entry level position because they needed a job. They proved their ability to work and when a position opened that was better suited to their experience, they were promoted.


I've been applying for jobs as a lab tech and the applications says high school graduate. I'm qualified and overqualified in some cases. I still can't get hired. I got a recruiter to forward my application and she said they just have tons of applicants. This internal applicant thing is kicking my butt. I'm starting to try Craigslist to see if applying to smaller companies might help. These huge companies and these online applications are a waste. You have to fill out a million at a time and hope you get lucky. Not only that you can't talk to anyone in person. I hate online applications!


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morpheus said:


> Definately. I got my PhD in December 2013 but all I can get are crappy part-time or temporary jobs that don't pay much and/or don't offer many hours. Most of which are not in the field I studied.
> 
> Once you graduate you should stop working for free. Why would a company hire you when they can get you to work for free? Part of the reason for the crappy job market is people working for free as unpaid interns, taking jobs away from people who need a paycheck to survive.
> 
> ...


What did you get your PhD in?


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah it does suck =/. It took me 6 months to find my current job doing the whole online application thing. Good luck. You'll find something eventually.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

JD91 said:


> I've been applying for jobs as a lab tech and the applications says high school graduate. I'm qualified and overqualified in some cases. I still can't get hired. I got a recruiter to forward my application and she said they just have tons of applicants. This internal applicant thing is kicking my butt. I'm starting to try Craigslist to see if applying to smaller companies might help. These huge companies and these online applications are a waste. You have to fill out a million at a time and hope you get lucky. Not only that you can't talk to anyone in person. I hate online applications!


I'll admit my opinion is a bit bias because I work in HR. The online application is something we have to get used to, for some companies its a legal issue. Small companies can be better because it is more likely a human reads/scans every resume that comes in. Large companies can be picky. I also like to focus on companies on Careerbuilder that just want my resume, no need to go to the website and complete an application.
As far as internal applicants....yeah that sucks. I've worked for companies that have had applicants jump through hoops only to hire a less qualified internal.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

If you can twerk, there's always endless possbilities.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Don't go to college - Get stuck with a low paying , possibly minimum wage job, and continue working the rest of your life.
> 
> Go to college - Receive a piece of paper that grants you the ability to do something "professionally" now. In the best case scenario, you find a job in your field but are forced to work the rest of your life to pay your debts.
> 
> Life is one big scam.


I agree!

Hint - Global Poverty, One World Government, World Domination.

- Immigrants cheap labor jobs


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JD91 said:


> Anyone else feel like this whole thing is a joke. I'm working my butt off applying for jobs in my field, I'm about to grad. w/ a BS in biochem.


 Well, they don't call it a "BS" for nothing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> IDK I can't even get a job at kmart.


 Don't bother with Kmart. No one shops there anymore. Try Wally world.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*you need a lot of luck*

1 in a million

you can use the same button below, when you submit a post in this thread. When you submit to a job, you have to be elite. You'll be filtered out


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

JD91 said:


> What did you get your PhD in?


In history.



lonerchick said:


> I also like to focus on companies on Careerbuilder that just want my resume, no need to go to the website and complete an application.


Yeah, I can apply to a lot more jobs doing that than when they make you spent an hour (or more) filling out a million page online form. What's worse is a lot of the information they want in the application is on my resume.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome to the real world . 

Now that you have finally left school .


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

OP,

What's even worse is the HR dept. people. Here are a few Institutions that i've applied to and their responses:
* 
Harvard University HR dept. person:*

_"Do you have friends or relatives here? Because we're not paying any relocation fees. What? you don't? Well, what did you do? just fill out an application and hope we'd just hire you?"

_*Stanford University HR dept. person:

*_"Oh, i know i just called you, and told you that we're going to hire you - but looks like with all of the emails, i had you mixed up with our* internal candidate.* You're from out of state. So we won't go forward with hiring you, bye..."

_(this was after i had driven 2,200 miles round trip for the interview).

*Alta Bates, CA Dept. Manager:

*_"Oh, yeah.. I know i called last week in a panic. Those two employees found out you were probably going to take their jobs and they immediately straightened up. We're good, but when their contract is up - i'll make sure i'll tell the agency i want you next month."

_(This was also in the 2,200 mile round trip i had taken. I had to pay for my own meals, hotels and gas)..

It was depressing at first? And now, when i hear from my recruiters, i basically don't give a rat's as** any more.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dude and my grandpa is totally not helping matters . I tell him, "I don't really have any marketable skills." His response is, "it doesn't matter you have a degree."
"My lab skills are basically obsolete in industry. I don't know how to really do anything."
"It doesn't matter, you have a degree." He says. 

He is so frustrating. He says having a degree is better than skills. He also says he wouldn't hire anyone through the computer and I told him THAT'S BASICALLY THE ONLY WAY TO APPLY! Even if you know someone they tell you fill out an online application. I tell him what other people say on the internet about jobs and how it's not like how it was back then and he says it was harder in his day! He also says don't listen to anyone on that da** computer they all lie. He thinks everyone on the computer is a serial killer with one eyeball .


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

JD91 said:


> Dude and my grandpa is totally not helping matters . I tell him, "I don't really have any marketable skills." His response is, "it doesn't matter you have a degree."
> "My lab skills are basically obsolete in industry. I don't know how to really do anything."
> "It doesn't matter, you have a degree." He says.
> 
> He is so frustrating. He says having a degree is better than skills. He also says he wouldn't hire anyone through the computer and I told him THAT'S BASICALLY THE ONLY WAY TO APPLY! Even if you know someone they tell you fill out an online application. I tell him what other people say on the internet about jobs and how it's not like how it was back then and he says it was harder in his day! He also says don't listen to anyone on that da** computer they all lie.* He thinks everyone on the computer is a serial killer with one eyeball* .


LMAO! That's great. Yeah applying to jobs is tough. It feels like you're trying to prove you're worthy when no one wants you in the first place.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

You shouldn't listen to grandparents about the job market. Their knowledge is completely outdated. They just embarrass themselves when they try to talk about the modern economy like they know something about it.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

JD91 said:


> Dude and my grandpa is totally not helping matters . I tell him, "I don't really have any marketable skills." His response is, "it doesn't matter you have a degree."
> "My lab skills are basically obsolete in industry. I don't know how to really do anything."
> "It doesn't matter, you have a degree." He says.


Haha, yup! People keep telling me that all the time. "You have a degree!" I got a degree in math. I could probably teach math (other than tutoring one-on-one or in small groups, I'd be terrible). Other than that, employers want something more specific (I got a generalized BA), such as accounting, finance, analysis, etc. While I'm pretty sure I could handle that and learn quickly (and I dabbled in an A/P job recently), it still doesn't mean I have those skills from the get-go. Many others have the work history and skills to back them up... So yeah, I don't have any marketable skills, either. I can do basic office work and cashier. What a shame.

Well, good luck to us both, I guess! And yeah, things have changed from your grandfather's days, maybe he just doesn't realize.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Morpheus said:


> Part of the reason for the crappy job market is people working for free as unpaid interns, taking jobs away from people who need a paycheck to survive.


The bald truth is this is the type of economy we have now. If you look at 99% of the wealthy, they either were born into it or they got their loot by destroying jobs and taking advantage of some captive market via technology and reaping all the rewards.. We've hit a point where 3 guys can serve a million people's needs in any niche market and eliminate tens of thousands of jobs our parents generation had. It isn't sustainable and its headed for a cliff.



> At its prime in 1988, Kodak, the iconic American photography company, *had 145,000 employees.* In 2012, Kodak filed for bankruptcy.
> The same year Kodak went under, Instagram, the world's newest photo company, *had 13 employees serving 30 million customers*.
> The ratio of producers to customers continues to plummet. When Facebook purchased "WhatsApp" (the messaging app) for $19 billion last year, WhatsApp had 55 employees serving 450 million customers.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-reich/ieverything-redistributional-imperative_b_6880032.html


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just keep trying, you'll land a job eventually. It took me almost 2 years to get the job I have now. Well worth the wait as I work for a Fortune 500 company with exceptional benefits and a nice paycheck.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> Just keep trying, you'll land a job eventually. It took me almost 2 years to get the job I have now. Well worth the wait as I work for a Fortune 500 company with exceptional benefits and a nice paycheck.


And you'll lose it in 6 months when the next recession hits.. and face another 2 year wait to find another one.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> And you'll lose it in 6 months when the next recession hits.. and face another 2 year wait to find another one.


My work is based on Medicare patients. Those never run out, even on a recession.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

damn..

i hate to say this? but i think Knight of Despair is telling the truth on this one..some of my contracts are based on Medicare/cal:blank..

thanks to the computer hoops that PA's have to "jump through for reimbursement".. some of my colleagues have gone back to doing nursing/tech work. They say at least they get a "regular paycheck" every two weeks, versus waiting for months on end.. at least before Medicare/cal became computerized in some sectors - we had more leniency.

I myself have to go back and forth to keep a decent income.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> damn..
> 
> i hate to say this? but i think Knight of Despair is telling the truth on this one..some of my contracts are based on Medicare/cal:blank..
> 
> ...


Say what? When Medicare went electronic, payments were made within 2 weeks. Medicaid has always been a monster to deal with but Medicare is a breeze. But my job isn't with receiving payments for services rendered. I work for an insurance company.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Did you see the new republican budget, those billions for the war machine have to come from somewhere.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

Most people don't realize a degree is not all you need. You need experience. Sometimes that experience needs to be specific to that company. I have payroll processing experience but I have been tossed to the side because I have not used the right software, not that it actually matters.

It's a combination of education, skill, connections, and luck. Just keep trying!


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Sugarslippers said:


> If you can twerk, there's always endless possbilities.


Yup...this is well said.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

jlscho03 said:


> Haha, yup! People keep telling me that all the time. "You have a degree!" I got a degree in math. I could probably teach math (other than tutoring one-on-one or in small groups, I'd be terrible). Other than that, employers want something more specific (I got a generalized BA), such as accounting, finance, analysis, etc. While I'm pretty sure I could handle that and learn quickly (and I dabbled in an A/P job recently), it still doesn't mean I have those skills from the get-go. Many others have the work history and skills to back them up... So yeah, I don't have any marketable skills, either. I can do basic office work and cashier. What a shame.
> 
> Well, good luck to us both, I guess! And yeah, things have changed from your grandfather's days, maybe he just doesn't realize.


I wish I had a degree in math :/ I want to learn how to build models for systems and you need differential equations for that. I can't even do basic math in my head (have to write it down) and in all honesty I'm terrified of working in the sciences just because I blank out when it comes to math. Math always makes me feel like an idiot, so hats off to you for that major.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morpheus said:


> You shouldn't listen to grandparents about the job market. Their knowledge is completely outdated. They just embarrass themselves when they try to talk about the modern economy like they know something about it.


I kinda agree with you, but my grandpa isn't really the average old guy. He has like 20 years of experience as a master sergeant with top secret clearance, also was an ex football coach for like 20 years, a top insurance agent in sales and a champ in boxing. He knows like everyone, he's always been popular, he gets what he wants from like everyone, he's extremely good at conning people and is extraordinarily extroverted, and he's 81 but looks 50. He can be a real pain in my a**, but I do have to give him a little credit. I do agree with you somewhat though cause he thinks he knows everything when so much has changed in my opinion.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> OP,
> 
> What's even worse is the HR dept. people. Here are a few Institutions that i've applied to and their responses:
> *
> ...


Man that makes me so angry. They couldn't even be bothered to make sure you were the right person. In any other industry they would be canned for that, but oh no, HR is "special."

Education or other "prestige" institutions can be the worst. One time an education institution made me sign an employment contract and go to (supposedly paid) training. However, after a week they said "oops, sorry there is no job" and they also didn't pay me for the 6 hours I wasted on training. They were also the ones that contacted me in a "panic" because they said they didn't have enough people.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

JD91 said:


> Anyone else feel like this whole thing is a joke. I'm working my butt off applying for jobs in my field, I'm about to grad. w/ a BS in biochem., I have several years of credible research experience, 7 useful references, I make connections and all, I STILL CAN'T FIND AN IN. My connections don't have the power to hire me, but they refer me or forward my app. I basically hear apply online from everyone and applying online goes nowhere. I'm getting frustrated with all the lab work and time I put in for free. I do more work than most people collecting a paycheck and I can't get hired, it's so annoying. I'm starting to think all these people are full of it when they give you all this career advice saying make connections and whatever. In the end it all comes down to being in the right place at the right time. Sometimes knowing people doesn't help you either. Especially if you're dealing with corporations. They just tell you to apply online. The way I see it, either you're intelligent enough to figure out how to make money on your own, or you are stuck licking boots until you can find someone that might pay you 1/4 of what you deserve after you fill out a billion applications.
> 
> Let's not forget how infuriating it is when companies hire people who go to trade school for like one year and get a license. They are literally giving me, my four year degree, and my 4+ years research lab experience the finger. #So annoyed (Ignore my bad grammar and spelling I'm so tired and don't want to edit)


The economy just isn't good, nor does it seem like it will get any better, sadly.


----------



## GSYBE (Mar 15, 2010)

Try to get a state or federal job with your current qualifications? I work in a government job and see how utterly stupid and lacking in qualifications many people seem to be yet still acquire and retain employment. 

This is the antinatalist streak coming out: Don't have children. Do not subject them to a life they didn't ask for. You're here not on your own accord, so deal with it as best you can, but don't drag anyone else into it for the sake of an orgasm. That is all.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

JD91 said:


> Anyone else feel like this whole thing is a joke. I'm working my butt off applying for jobs in my field, I'm about to grad. w/ a BS in biochem., I have several years of credible research experience, 7 useful references, I make connections and all, I STILL CAN'T FIND AN IN. My connections don't have the power to hire me, but they refer me or forward my app. I basically hear apply online from everyone and applying online goes nowhere. I'm getting frustrated with all the lab work and time I put in for free. I do more work than most people collecting a paycheck and I can't get hired, it's so annoying. I'm starting to think all these people are full of it when they give you all this career advice saying make connections and whatever. In the end it all comes down to being in the right place at the right time. Sometimes knowing people doesn't help you either. Especially if you're dealing with corporations. They just tell you to apply online. The way I see it, either you're intelligent enough to figure out how to make money on your own, or you are stuck licking boots until you can find someone that might pay you 1/4 of what you deserve after you fill out a billion applications.
> 
> Let's not forget how infuriating it is when companies hire people who go to trade school for like one year and get a license. They are literally giving me, my four year degree, and my 4+ years research lab experience the finger. #So annoyed (Ignore my bad grammar and spelling I'm so tired and don't want to edit)


I have this problem right now. The worst part is the staffing companies that pretend to be actual companies that are instead liaisons/middlemen so they can take a piece of your money when you actually get a job.

Have you at least been getting interviews?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

lostinlife said:


> Man that makes me so angry. They couldn't even be bothered to make sure you were the right person. In any other industry they would be canned for that, but oh no, HR is "special."
> 
> Education or other "prestige" institutions can be the worst. One time an education institution made me sign an employment contract and go to (supposedly paid) training. However, after a week they said "oops, sorry there is no job" and they also didn't pay me for the 6 hours I wasted on training. *They were also the ones that contacted me in a "panic" because they said they didn't have enough people.*


Damn, you went through training and they did that? and i'm sure if you would have raised a concern about being paid for your time? They might have used this as a reason NOT to employ you, wow!

I'm beginning to wonder how many people HR personnel truly have dragged through the mud these days? I've been lurking on some forums. There seems to be a "trend" with HR sending out a blitz "bulletin" for jobs* "in a panic"*..:blank

And yes, when i talked to the Manager at Alta Bates afterwards: She admitted she had called me "in a panic"..

*Stanford University?* I had an "insider tip" from a really good friend who knew someone that worked in that dept. They had internal candidates who couldn't pass their board certifications. Sending out the "external want ad" or "blitz bulletin" was a way to set a fire under those 5 candidates butts to take those boards and pass them.

This information really helped cushion the blow when i was on the road home driving back to Mexico. They had no intention of hiring someone from out of state - the internal candidates were new-grads. I would have been an expense they couldn't afford in the first place. I figured that out - they didn't offer to pay for my hotels, gas - nothing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

GSYBE said:


> This is the antinatalist streak coming out: Don't have children. Do not subject them to a life they didn't ask for. You're here not on your own accord, so deal with it as best you can,* but don't drag anyone else into it for the sake of an orgasm. That is al*l.


that's a very true statement, and the last part made me laugh, thanks for that,you made my day. :lol

And that's what i've been saying for years, actually.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

nubly said:


> Say what? When Medicare went electronic, payments were made within 2 weeks. Medicaid has always been a monster to deal with but Medicare is a breeze. But my job isn't with receiving payments for services rendered. I work for an insurance company.


and yes, you are right about Medicaid.they were "monsters" and still are, from what i'm hearing from billing clerks.

Because we were a "not exactly doctors", ( radiology PA's which are becoming extinct), that didn't help matters.:blank

I'm glad you have a job that you like. It really sounds like you're happy with it.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Damn, you went through training and they did that? and i'm sure if you would have raised a concern about being paid for your time? They might have used this as a reason NOT to employ you, wow!
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder how many people HR personnel truly have dragged through the mud these days? I've been lurking on some forums. There seems to be a "trend" with HR sending out a blitz "bulletin" for jobs* "in a panic"*..:blank


It was only an independent contractor position so there really wasn't much recourse to recover the funds. I had done independent contract work before so I thought I was pretty good at judging which people/companies are good to work with (i.e. who will pay on time and not abuse their contractors). I was surprised by how disorganized they were. It's dumb because I know they are a really big organization and they have the cash to pay their contractors for their time, but I also know that if they can get away with not paying you they will.

When I was in college I had a really good team manager for a similar role. She made sure everyone got paid for training *and* that everyone got qualified as part-time employees to reduce our tax liability. The people at corporate were just being *******s. It's a shame since the projects they were working on were really interesting though, but I definitely wouldn't work with them again if I can help it.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> And yes, when i talked to the Manager at Alta Bates afterwards: She admitted she had called me "in a panic"..
> 
> *Stanford University?* I had an "insider tip" from a really good friend who knew someone that worked in that dept. They had internal candidates who couldn't pass their board certifications. Sending out the "external want ad" or "blitz bulletin" was a way to set a fire under those 5 candidates butts to take those boards and pass them.
> 
> This information really helped cushion the blow when i was on the road home driving back to Mexico. They had no intention of hiring someone from out of state - the internal candidates were new-grads. I would have been an expense they couldn't afford in the first place. I figured that out - they didn't offer to pay for my hotels, gas - nothing.


Definitely a red flag if the company doesn't offer to pay your expenses for coming out for the interview. In my experience, companies that are good to work with treat their interviewees the same way they treat their employees. One quote that really stuck with me was a manager saying, "It doesn't matter if the electricity gets turned off because business is bad. Make sure your guys get paid first." This must have been in the '90s though. You really don't see that kind of employer respect towards employees anymore.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

lostinlife said:


> Definitely a red flag if the company doesn't offer to pay your expenses for coming out for the interview. In my experience, companies that are good to work with treat their interviewees the same way they treat their employees. One quote that really stuck with me was a manager saying,* "It doesn't matter if the electricity gets turned off because business is bad. Make sure your guys get paid first." This must have been in the '90s though. You really don't see that kind of employer respect towards employees anymore.*


*
*
Wow! Where is this guy? I'll work for him!:lol

Now a days, the quote is: "If the electricity bill is due? fire all of the employees to make sure it gets paid - then hire cheaper alternatives."


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

bfs said:


> I have this problem right now. The worst part is the staffing companies that pretend to be actual companies that are instead liaisons/middlemen so they can take a piece of your money when you actually get a job.
> 
> Have you at least been getting interviews?


Yeah, staffing agencies tick me off. I get those mixed up with real jobs too. I have one interview scheduled and I had one before and got a conditional job offer. I'm still waiting to see how that goes...These interviews came from my university though. They are extremely competitive. There are like 15 to 30 to 100 people showing up and only like 2 spots.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and yes, you are right about Medicaid.they were "monsters" and still are, from what i'm hearing from billing clerks.
> 
> Because we were a "not exactly doctors", ( radiology PA's which are becoming extinct), that didn't help matters.:blank
> 
> I'm glad you have a job that you like. It really sounds like you're happy with it.


What is radiology PA? As in a physician assistant to a radiologist?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

nubly said:


> What is radiology PA? As in a physician assistant to a radiologist?


Exactly. Thus, because we weren't physicians, we didn't have the authorization and "pull" that physicians have when it comes to insurance. :blank


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

JD91 said:


> Yeah, staffing agencies tick me off. I get those mixed up with real jobs too. I have one interview scheduled and I had one before and got a conditional job offer. I'm still waiting to see how that goes...These interviews came from my university though. They are extremely competitive. There are like 15 to 30 to 100 people showing up and only like 2 spots.


You have no idea man...I've went into these interviews prepared for a job interview when it was simply staffing companies...But as long as you still are hearing from places, it's not even that bad. It's not hearing from people at all that at least I start to worry.


----------

